# question? sink tip line & furled leader



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

i put lazorline intermediate sink tip on one of my rigs with a furled leader and it seems to be giving me problems. is the furled leader too heavy? something just doesnt feel right. i did manage to drop a clouser in front of a couple of reds i clearly saw busting shrimp. unfortunately the small croaker trailing them liked it best. that was a first for me. any suggestions about int. lines or furled leaders are welcome and appreciated.


----------



## MUDFLAT (Jun 7, 2005)

RHINOB, I question why you would want sink tip line if you are sightcasting to redfish? They should be shallow enough for the clouser to get down in font of the reds. I like furled leaders, but use them with weight forward floating line(redfish or bonefish taper).


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

sorry about that! i usually fish in water up to 6 feet or so and a lot of time the current is pretty swift. i was using a wf line with a long leader and a heavy fly but thought this would be better.


----------



## MUDFLAT (Jun 7, 2005)

I can't help, my eyes are not good enough to see redfish in 6 ft. of water! Sometimes when all else fails I will fish a drain that has moving water, but just tie on a heavier fly.


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

im not spotting fish in 6 ft of water. those were on a shoreline that im not usually on. i usually am blind casting in deeper water. is your furled leader on a loop-to-loop connection?


----------



## MUDFLAT (Jun 7, 2005)

yes, I get them from someone in Colorado via the internet


----------



## Not For Hire (Jun 30, 2009)

What are the benefits of those furled leaders? They seem more visable and they would seem to land harder on the water.


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

from what i have read, they are supposed to turn over easier with a heavier fly( which i unfortunately need). i wish i had clear shallow water but im on the northern tx coast which is not clear, not shallow and not sight-casting friendly unless im on fish on top or birds. someone chime in and let me know whats up before i cut this thing off!!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

where are you? you can't be any farther from clear water than i am...


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

Ish said:


> where are you? you can't be any farther from clear water than i am...


 sabine lake, keith lake, east bay etc.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

how far of a drive is it for you to e. matagorda?


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

probably about 4 hours. i used to surf there a lot. i would stay at a friends house in houston, then we would wake up and go. stayed at the fishermans inn a few times on fishing/surfing weekends. havent been since my 6 yr old son was born! time to go back!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

You don't have to have clear water to sightcast to redfish. In alot of the marsh I fish I catch them in some yoohoo looking water but cruising with their backs out of the water. You just have to get in the marsh and fish when the water level is right. I have seen pics from the upper coast of the same type situation. 

I love crystal clear water and shallow sand flats but I catch lots of fish in muddy marsh too. It's all good.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

What SD said and don't forget about winter either. The water will clear up when the algae dies off. Catching a good day to go between fronts can be tough, especially for a working man, but when it all comes together it can be good.


----------



## JIM COLLINS (Sep 30, 2008)

*SINK TIP LINES*

There should be no need to use a furled leader with any sink tip line or even any tapered leader for that matter. Just use about 5 ft. of either
fluorocarbon or a hard type mono. Your not worriied about presentation.
The shorter leader will turn over much better .


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks for the input!! re-rigging when i get home!!!


----------

